
Potential Half-Life 3 plot posted by retired series writer Marc Laidlaw - danso
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/08/half-life-3-plot-marc-laidlaw/
======
danso
Someone on r/halflife has pointed out that it is 10 years since Laidlaw
retired. And that that was the purported expiration date for his NDA:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HalfLife/comments/6vvn00/a_laidlaw_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HalfLife/comments/6vvn00/a_laidlaw_thing_that_you_might_want_to_see/dm3eql8/)

